# attaching downspout strap to vinyl siding



## overdraft (Aug 7, 2018)

ok, so i’ve completed my vinyl siding and now i need to strap the downspout in place... it would appear by means of a screw or nail.
two questions... 
1) should i worry about the fact that i will have perforated the entire wall system with the nail/screw?
2) should i worry that i’m effectively preventing the siding from expanding/contracting?

or is there a better way?

Thanks for any input


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

You can worry about both those things but it is done every day with screws.


----------



## overdraft (Aug 7, 2018)

If that's so and it's OK it makes you kinda suspect of how very specific people are about installing vinyl siding with spacing and fasteners designed to allow movement, as well as people saying how important it is have no imperfections in your wall membrane...


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If concerned about penetrations, drill a hole for the screws and apply a dab of silicone adhesive sealant to the hole prior to fastening. Expansion; we're only talking about an area of about 3 inches between screws so a couple of thousandths expansion won't be a problem. When installing siding a larger distance is accompanied with that application and more important to allow for expansion.


----------



## overdraft (Aug 7, 2018)

OK, sounds like I'm over thinking it... I just didn't want to stick a screw in and then AFTER discover that everyone chimes in with "oh you never do that with vinyl, you have to put a block in with expansion pockets on each side and flash it separately" or whatever...


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

overdraft said:


> OK, sounds like I'm over thinking it... I just didn't want to stick a screw in and then AFTER discover that everyone chimes in with "oh you never do that with vinyl, you have to put a block in with expansion pockets on each side and flash it separately" or whatever...


 Vinyl siding can move and when you put screws like this, it is trapped at that spot but can still expand and contract in all directions away from the screws
The house wrap is the important part of the job for water that gets behind the siding but if the screws are tight the water will not have a free run to the hole there. 
Use screws that don't rust.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Way over thinking this.
I just use ceramic coated decking screws and do not over tighten them so the sidings compressed, never been an issue.
There's how many nails through the house warp to attach the siding to the wall, hundreds.


----------



## overdraft (Aug 7, 2018)

joecaption said:


> Way over thinking this.
> I just use ceramic coated decking screws and do not over tighten them so the sidings compressed, never been an issue.
> There's how many nails through the house warp to attach the siding to the wall, hundreds.


well the siding fasteners are UNDER the siding :wink2:
but ya... i’ll grab some stainless from the boat bin


----------

